
Node.js Debugged and Profiled via the Chrome Debugging Protocol - antouank
https://github.com/nodejs/node/pull/6792
======
antouank
Announcement in Google IO [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8u0n4dT-
WI&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8u0n4dT-
WI&feature=youtu.be&t=2195)

